# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Kam emocione te forta ne publik

## arius

pershendetje!
kam nje problem qe juve ju duket i vogel por qe mua me shqeteson shume.
gjithmone kur me duhet te flas ne ambjente ku ka shume njerez me kapin emocione aq te forta sa i gjithe trupi fillon e me dridhet.
me dridhet zeri aq sa pas tridhjete sek. nuk kam mundesi te flas me, dhe gjithmone e kam lene fjalen pergjysme. nuk e di si tia bej pasi mua me duhet te dal gjithmone ne publik.
ju lutem nese dini ndonje menyre, shkruajeni ketune forum.
faleminderit

----------


## _MarTini_

o cun per kete hall qe ke ti duhet te besh keto gjera :
1 pri thonjet cdo mengjes 
2 laj dhembet 
3 duhet te kendoshe himnin ne 7:00 te mengjesit ( por fiks )
4 fishkelle tre here te dera e banjes me koken larte 











AKOMA BESON TE PLAKU I VITIT TE RI TI ????????

----------


## Albo

Besoj se edhe nga natyra je tip jo shume i shoqerueshem me nje rreth shoqeror te ngushte. Kjo ndodh shpesh kur familja i rrit femijet me nje ndjene te forte faji dhe ne menyre strikte. Megjithate problemi nuk eshte shume shqetesues pasi te gjithe njerezit pa perjashtim, kush me shume e kush me pak ndjejne emocione kur dalin perpara nje numri i te madh njerezish.

Ajo per te cilen ti ke nevoje eshte:

1. Zgjero shoqerine tuaj dhe mundohu qe here pas here te ndryshosh dicka ne sjelljen tuaj, duke marre si model shembullin e nje shoku/shoqe qe eshte me e hedhur ne kete drejtim.

2. Komuniko dhe njihu me nga afer me njerezit qe nuk e kane te theksuar kete problem pasi nga ta mund te marresh keshillat e duhura.

3. Nje nga metodat qe une vete perdor, eshte fokusimi komplet mbi ate qe dua te them dhe si do ta them, duke perpiluar pikat sipas rradhet. Mundesisht sa here qe del ne publik, perpilo nje dokument te atyre fjaleve qe do te thuash pasi kjo te fal nje fare sigurie qe edhe sikur ta humbesh fillin e mendimit per moment, mjafton ti hedhesh nje sy dokumentit para. Duke u fokusuar mbi mesazhin dhe jo mbi personat qe do ta degjojne kete mesazh, te e ul temperaturen e trupin ne momentin qe del para tyre.

4. Planifiko gjithcka ne shtepi, se cfare do te thuash, si do ta thuash, cfare do te veshesh, si do te levizesh duart, cfare argumenta do te sjellesh. Organizimi i tepruar e ul ndjeshem shkallen e emocioneve pasi njerezit kane emocione/nervozizem kur hasin dicka te re, dicka qe nuk e kane bere me pare.

5. Evito shikimet e drejtperdrejta ne sy te atyre qe te rrethojne dhe levize shikimin tuaj nga njeri krah ne tjetren ne nje ritmike normale qe mbulon te gjithe degjuesit. Gjithashtu, nje shaka e lehte jashte kontekstit qe do tu dhuronte nje te qeshur atyre qe te rrethojne, do te ishte nje ctensionim i kendshem si per ju edhe per ata qe ju degjojne.

6. Nuk ka formule magjike per te hequr emocionet, por ajo qe ndihmon eshte nxjerrja e mesimeve nga eksperienca ne publik. Jepi vetes shanse per te qene ne publik, pasi ne kete menyre jo vetem do te testosh por edhe do te "sherrosh" kete gjendje te crregullt emocionale.

----------


## arius

je me te vertete i gjindshem Albo dhe per kete te falenderoj.
gjithashtu keshillat qe me dhate shpresoj qe vertete te me ndihmojne.
eshte e vertete se jam tip jo shume i shoqerueshem dhe kam rreth shokesh te vogel dhe per kete jam i vetedijshem, kjo per arsye se te gjithe ata qe njoh me duken tipa halabakesh dhe menefregista qe nuk dine njehere te flasin dicka  seriozisht por vetem per kalamanlleqe e gjera banale qe une nuk i duroj dot.
sidoqofte e meta eshte edhe tek une pasi jam tip shume i mbyllur dhe shpeshhere mjaftohem me nje takim te thate duarsh me ata qe i takoj. ose nuk di se si te futem ne bisede ne menyre qe te terheq vemendjen nga vetja. (nese di ndonje gje per kete te fundit, mund teme japesh ndonje keshille)
me respekt    arius

----------


## dimegeni

Kurse une te them qe pika 3-4-5-6 e Albos jan gabim ca te duhet eshte kofidence te vetja dhe te mendimet qe ti shpreh ne shoqeri.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Shumica e njerezve kane emocione ne publik. Gjithashtu edhe une........madje edhe Pitkin-i ka pas emocione ......Kjo vjen ngaqe  jemi nje cike te turpshem ne...... :i hutuar:

----------


## LediAA

Qe thu ti arius mu hiç fare sa nganjehre dhe me thone ne jam pa cipe  :perqeshje:

----------


## Zanë Kosove

> _Postuar më parë nga arius_ 
> *pershendetje!
> kam nje problem qe juve ju duket i vogel por qe mua me shqeteson shume.
> gjithmone kur me duhet te flas ne ambjente ku ka shume njerez me kapin emocione aq te forta sa i gjithe trupi fillon e me dridhet.
> me dridhet zeri aq sa pas tridhjete sek. nuk kam mundesi te flas me, dhe gjithmone e kam lene fjalen pergjysme. nuk e di si tia bej pasi mua me duhet te dal gjithmone ne publik.
> ju lutem nese dini ndonje menyre, shkruajeni ketune forum.
> faleminderit*


I nderuar,

kisha te njejtin problem, me pengonte ajo se si do tingelloja ne veshet e tjereve, pune akcenti! nga frika me kaplonte shqetesimi qe efektohesha fizikisht dhe psiqikishte. Dhe nje dite cka eshte me e rendesishmja i flase vetevetes: filimisht  Pse nuk akceptoj veteveten keshtu siq jam!Ne rast se une vazhdoj keshtu te mos akceptoj veten keshtu si jam ,ateher si munde te akceptoj  tjeret. I drejtohem veti se nuk duhet jetuar nga ekspektimet e tjereve por nga vetevetja ne menyr qe te flase ate qe dua dhe te kap suksesin. Tek e fundit le te marrin porosine e jo akcentin tim! Dytesore, nuk eshte turp te pyesesh.E VERTET! Pse nuk i drejtohem kolegeve, apo anetareve te familjes dhe pyes se si tingelloj, cka edhe me ka ndihmuar!

Failing at something doesn't mean  I've lost but I've learned how to try again and to never give up, ABSOLUTELY!

Keshtu qe duke menduar pozitivisht natyrisht rreth vetevets fitova konfidencen, u bera folese dhe person i  mire hahaha... kuptoj dhe tani ndihmoj tjerte!

Zanë Kosove

----------


## sersilada777

ARSYEJA QE TI KE KAQ EMOCIONE KUR FLET NE PUBLIK ESHTE SE TI I KONSIDERON TE TJERET ME SUPERIOR SE VEHTEN DHE DHE SA ME SHUME MENDON PER TA AQ ME PAK KE MUNDESI TE KONTROLLOSH VEHTEN. NJE SHPREHJE THOTE KUR JE VETEM SILLU SIKUR 100 PERSONA TE SHIKOJNE POR KUR 100 PERSONA TE SHIKOJNE SILLU SIKUR TE JESH VEHTEM.  PRANDAJ I DASHUR SHIH TEK TE TJERET DOBSITE E TYRE DHE TEK VETJA MERITAT VETEM KESHTU DO TE TRIUMFOSH.

----------


## elda

Emocione te tilla perjetoja edhe une kur dilja ne publik duke kenduar,kur me prezantonin me dike kur me shikojne ne sy etj etj....eh kalojne me kalimin e kohes.

----------


## kolombi

Ne qofte se dalja jote ne publik ka te beje me punen tende te keshilloj nderro pune sje per ate,sado keshilla qe te marresh .
Kete ta thote nje njeri qe ka dale para publikut qe 10 vjec si aktor pa u dridhur e pa harruar fjalet,keto jane ato gjera qe  i bejne aktoret te ndryshojne nga njerzit e zakonshem.

----------


## DhArMa

Sic thane te tjeret me siper, Konfidence ne Veteveten tende (mendo Une Mund ta bej kete apo ate).
Praktiko me teper "small talk" duke be muhabete me tema te pergjitheshme me njerez qe takon per disa minuta, pyet per gjera te parendesishme, tregohu optimist, ne fund te fundit fol per kohen, si me ta thane sajo nji muhabet mos rri indiferent. 
Ne qofte se ke per te folur para njerezve te tjere jane disa gjera qe mund te besh: Praktike, praktike, edhe vetem praktike...
Pergatit materialin, praktikoje para pasqyres (keshtu ndihesh me konfident), praktikoje disa here mundesisht merr ndonji shok ose te aferm ta kesh si audience.
Injoro veshtrimet e njerezve, mos e mbaj gjate shikimin tek nje person. 3-5 sek maximumi
Para se te dalesh te flasesh, merr fryme thelle edhe relax.
Mbaj fletushka te vogal te rrallitura me fjalet kyqe ose temat kryesore qe don te perfshish ne prezantim edhe gjate fjalimit i hell nje sy.

----------


## benseven11

Problemi jot Ari  kurohet po te shkosh te ndonje mjek
qe eshte specialist ne fushen e psikologjise>ka mundesi te jete
Shyness.Merr ndonje ilac ose product homeopathic
Megjithate mund te ndihmosh veten duke e zvogeluar ne maximum kete shkalle eksitimi nervor qe ndjen para publikut
duke perdorur vitamine b kompleks(b1,b2,b6,b12) calcium+magnesium ose komplet vitaminash dhe mineralesh qe jane ne shitje pa recete,pasi ka te ngjare qe keto siklete nervore jane me origjine ushqimore dhe vijne si pasoje e nivelit te ulet te ndonje vitamine minerali si psh
magneziumi seleniumi qe mund te jen me pakice ne organizem.
marrja e ketyre vitaminave plus te mirave te tjera krijojne edhe nje efekt qetsues per trupin si dhe nje balance dhe qetesi shpirterore.
Gjithashtu kjo te vjen edhe nga ushqimi i perditshem qe perdor.Mbase te duhet te besh ndonje ndryshim ne menu
Mundohu te mos perdoresh sheqer,kafe qe e stimulon shume
ndjenjat dhe trurin duhen evituar coca cola pepsi sodat me pepsi diet qe jane me te demshmet mesheqer sintetik industrial dhe me shume ngjyrues dhe aditive
qe i japin nje boost vertet organizmit ashtu si dhe kafja pasi kane kafeine por jane gjithnje te demshme per sistemin nervor
balancen dhe qetesine shpirterore.Duhen evituar te gjithe produktet e mishit me shume yndyre si derri mishi i kuq ne pergjithsi dhe me dhjame.Mishi i pules eshte ok.Duhen evituar dhe gjithe ushqimet e konservuara te procesuara industriale.
perpiqu te hash ushqime qetesuese si fruta zarzavate dhe gatime
pa shume yndyre

----------


## salamandra

> _Postuar më parë nga benseven11_ 
> *Merr ndonje ilac*


Shume gabim, nga e nxorret kete?

Nese do i referoheshim 'behavioral psychology', zgjidhje per problemin tuaj do te gjenit nepermjet 'group therapy'. Por metoda te tilla kurimi nuk mendoj te kete ne Shqiperi, keshtu qe mundohuni te aktivizoheni sa me teper ne aktivitete sociale si dhe te zgjeroni rrethin tuaj shoqeror.

slm.

----------


## benseven11

Jo salamandra problemi ka te beje me nje crregullim biologjik brenda organizmit nuk eshte thjesht nje modifikim i sjelljes
shoqerizimit apo mbajtjes se vetvetes me kurajo dhe vetbesim

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga kolombi_ 
> *Ne qofte se dalja jote ne publik ka te beje me punen tende te keshilloj nderro pune sje per ate,sado keshilla qe te marresh .
> Kete ta thote nje njeri qe ka dale para publikut qe 10 vjec si aktor pa u dridhur e pa harruar fjalet.............*



Shih....foli ky "shitmenci".   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ihti

Nje ide...
Sa here qe ta ndiesh ate si tip ngerci qe sjellin emocionet, gjej nje vend te izoluar edhe futja nje ulerime sa te hane mushkrite. Po qe se nuk te cliron, futja edhe nje tjeter.

----------


## salamandra

Keshtu ia ke dale mbane ti Ihti?

----------


## forever

> _Postuar më parë nga Ihti_ 
> *Nje ide...
> Sa here qe ta ndiesh ate si tip ngerci qe sjellin emocionet, gjej nje vend te izoluar edhe futja nje ulerime sa te hane mushkrite. Po qe se nuk te cliron, futja edhe nje tjeter.*


ngerci? ulerime? futje nje tjetre? 
mace per cilen pjese te trupit po flet ti ? looooooool

Pasq-ire keni juve te praktikoheni? he ashtu..

benseven....per nje mikun tim, alkooli me mase ishte mese funksional 
whatever works you know 

corasone cke me djalken ti?  :shkelje syri:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga forever_ 
> *
> 
> corasone cke me djalken ti? *


Me cilën djalkë ?

----------

